# Yamaha 70 TLRA - Lower Unit Teardown



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Guess I better knock mine out this Spring! I’ll be calling you for assistance...


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 14, 2016)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Guess I better knock mine out this Spring! I’ll be calling you for assistance...


Give me a call. I’d be happy to help. I need to get you that SBT sheet sometime too.


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 14, 2016)

Adding to the list:

Replace ALL the oil seals when you do this much work on the lower unit. Bearing housing has 2, drive shaft has 2 (under the water pump), and shift rod has 1.


----------

